# حصريا 28 عظه لقداسه البابا شنودة الثالث عن تفسير نشيد الانشاد



## بنت الفادى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح
لكل من يقبل سلامه وملكه
ولا سلام يقول ربى
للاشرار​
النهردة بقدم ليكم تفسير لسفر جميل جدا فى كتابنا المقدس لازم الكل يفهمه  ويعرف تفسيرة كويس
 يارب يعجبكم

التفسير عبارة عن 28 جزاء
معلش عارفه انهم كتير بس هما جمال جدا
وطبعا قداسه البابا شنودة اكتر شخصيه كنسيه للتفسير

http://www.mediafire.com/?0e1aba710rfhr
​

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*موضوع راااااااائع يا بنت الفادي*

*مفيش اجمل من تفسيرات قداسة البابا شنوده*

*ربنا يباركك بجد*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ليك يا كوبتك مان عللى المرور 
والكلمات المشجعه الجميله دى
بتمنى انى الكل يستفاد من المجموعه دى وانا قريب قوى باذن الله 
هجيب تفسير سفر الرويا
صلو من اجلى​


----------



## elmalakcomputer (23 ديسمبر 2006)

هايل واضافة هامة للمكتبة القبطية


----------



## cavatinamera (27 مايو 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياتك اختى بنت الفادى 

فعلا جمل تفسير فى العهد القديم 
لكن للاسف مش بيفتح معايا  السايت فية خطأ يا ريت تقوليلى على طريقة اعرف افتح بيها السايت
لانى بجد انا محتاجة التفسير


----------



## malak12345 (1 يونيو 2009)

cavatinamera قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك اختى بنت الفادى
> 
> فعلا جمل تفسير فى العهد القديم
> لكن للاسف مش بيفتح معايا  السايت فية خطأ يا ريت تقوليلى على طريقة اعرف افتح بيها السايت
> لانى بجد انا محتاج التفسير



ومش بيحمل


----------



## Kerya_Layson (2 يونيو 2009)

_موضوع يستاهل الشكر  
شكرا كتير على التفسيرات دى حقيقه ما اجمل من تفسيرات سيدنا البابا شنودة معلم الاجيال اثناسيوس القرن الواحد والعشرين زهبى الفم والقلم
شكرا لتعب محبتكم وجار التجميل ولو امكن ان هناك تفسيرات صوتيه لسفر حزقيال النبى نبقى كدا عال العال ونشكركم بشده
المسيح يباركك بنت الفادى_


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2009)

:ab4:
:ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على العظات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (8 يونيو 2009)

العظات مش بتحمل عندى


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 يونيو 2009)

سامحونى بجد
الموضوع دا من فترة طويله واكيد الروابط مش شغاله
بس وعد انا هرفعها تانى فى اقرب فرصه
سامحونى واذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## cacohit (27 يونيو 2009)

البروابط مش شغالة بليز ممكن ترفعها تاني علشان محتاجه  ضرووووووووووووووووووووري


----------



## وفيق زكي (13 أغسطس 2009)

دة موضوع جميل بس للاسف الرابط مش شغال لابد من تغيرة لان الربيد شير برنامج ممل ودايمن يحتاج وقت طويل للتحميل


----------



## minafaw (8 يونيو 2011)

العظات mp3 روابط ميديا فاير لسرعة التنزيل
http://www.mediafire.com/?0e1aba710rfhr
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2011)

*جميييييييييل يا مينا 
ميرسى ليك على اللينك الجديد
تم اضافته للمشاركة الاولى فى الموضوع 
سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرااا جدااا
الرب يحفظ لنا قداسه البابا ويباركك​


----------



## ehab nabil10 (14 يونيو 2011)

*Very   Goooooooooooooooooooooooood    

*


----------



## akmalfad (20 يونيو 2017)

ربنايعوضكم


----------

